# Been snowboarding goofy think i have been doing it wrong.



## Weezy32

Just watched this video and the guy said use your kicking foot as the back foot because you will use it to steer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77zw97nk6GI

I been on the slopes 4 times and have been using my right foot in the front because the instructor told us that.

Should i switch next time i go?? i been having problems with S turns so i am trying to figure it out. I know eventually ill have to be able to ride on both sides goofy and regular because i see pros do it but would it be easier if i switch next time i go?


I tried other techniques and i definitely go with my right foot forward if i try to slide and if i get pushed i tend to put my right foot forward but when i kick the ball i kick with right foot. So confusing !!!


----------



## Banana12

The kicking foot method of determining stance is just a generalization, and in my opinion, a bad one. I think the slide technique is a better option for helping to determine stance. In general, if you try both stances one will feel way more natural, especially trying to skate around.

p.s. I ride goofy and kick with my right foot, along with many, many other riders


----------



## kaborkian

You could make an argument for learning the OPPOSITE way you slide, then learning "switch" would be a lot easier. I kind of wish I had done that...


----------



## larrytbull

Banana12 said:


> The kicking foot method of determining stance is just a generalization, and in my opinion, a bad one. I think the slide technique is a better option for helping to determine stance. In general, if you try both stances one will feel way more natural, especially trying to skate around.
> 
> p.s. I ride goofy and kick with my right foot, along with many, many other riders


+1 I kick with right and ride goofy as well
try a skateboard and see what is natural


----------



## speedjason

imagine running on wood floor with socks on. which foot would you put out in the front when you try to slide sideways? it has nothing to do with which foot is the kicker. I kick with my right foot and I ride goofy.


----------



## Mel M

No, just stick with it. There's a lot of other reasons for this and one of them is your first sentence. You use your FRONT foot to steer, NOT, your back foot the majority of the time. Second, could be upper body counter rotation. You need to keep your body aligned with the board. 3rd, you need to keep your weight centered on the board. Your probably riding in the back seat, not pressuring the front of your board properly.

If you do all these properly, it does not matte what foot you use. I was able to complete S turns second time down riding switch the first time out. Now, I'm not nearly as fast or dynamic riding goofy as regular, but I can definitely complete turns fluidly at a moderate pace.


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Yes!*



Banana12 said:


> The kicking foot method of determining stance is just a generalization, and in my opinion, a bad one. I think the slide technique is a better option for helping to determine stance. In general, if you try both stances one will feel way more natural, especially trying to skate around.
> 
> p.s. I ride goofy and kick with my right foot, along with many, many other riders


Slide technique is better. Go duck stance +15 -15 and just ride switch, every time down the slopes. You will progress much faster no matter if you ride goofy or regular.


----------



## CassMT

Broko said:


> Weezy - try Broko Snowboard Bindings. They eliminate the decision about stance.


wtf does that mean


----------



## ridinbend

Broko said:


> Weezy - try Broko Snowboard Bindings. They eliminate the decision about stance.


Not an effective way to draw business.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Broko said:


> Weezy - try Broko Snowboard Bindings. They eliminate the decision about stance.



Calling Broko bindings is false advertising. 

They are NOT snowboard bindings. 

Broko are disks that are used with bindings. 

Suggestion include screws with your system.


----------



## Mystery2many

My buddy is right handed and footed with everything and rides goofy. Sometimes its just how it is.

Ride a true twin with equal angles and ride both! :thumbsup:


----------



## Broko

I apologize for my initial post, which was not helpful and uncalled for. Thank you all for educating me in the proper way to operate in this form, and forgive my earlier post.


----------



## corneilli

I'm a weirdo, I ride goofy, right is my kicking foot, I slide on a wood floor with my right foot first but yet I skateboard with my left foot in front  When I picked up snowboarding I switched like every day, and after two days I felt like right was more natural for sliding. 

That's why I would recommend the sliding on a wood floor method, because I skate with my left foot in front because I have more strength in my right foot for giving me speed, giving me speed with my left foot just feels awkard as hell, so maybe the 'try skating' method isn't for everyone :laugh:


----------



## Soul06

Another one here for the Sliding method. That is a much better way to decide

I never thought the kicking method for picking a foot even made sense. If you kick with your right foot then, as it seems to me, that right foot is what I call your "control foot". Its the foot you use to determine direction. That left foot is your stability. So put to a snowboard, the right foot would go front as its your steering wheel and the left you stability. Thats how I would imagine the "Kicking method" SHOULD be explained.


----------



## SoCalSoul

The slide technique is interesting.

In my case, I slide on wood flooring with my right foot forward...and most of my weight on my left foot in the back.

I ride regular stance on a snowboard with more weight on my left foot to initiate turns.

So if one were to use the sliding method, maybe keep an eye on which leg supports the most weight? :icon_scratch: :dunno:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

If you skateboard or do any other board sport it should be the same. I have found my golf and baseball swing is the same as my stance as well.


----------



## Deacon

Weezy32 said:


> Just watched this video and the guy said *use your kicking foot as the back foot because you will use it to steer*.


That guy is an idiot.


----------



## CassMT

crazy idea...take a run, switch your shit around, try that for a run...choose


----------



## zk0ot

I went snowboarding a couple times and I keep falling. It must be my stance.


----------



## KellionBane

zk0ot said:


> I went snowboarding a couple times and I keep falling. It must be my stance.


It's actually the mountain. They can jump.


I ride Goofy as well, and I'm right footed... I just find it more comfortable to look to the right, than to look the left (neck problems from years ago)...


----------



## 2hipp4u

CassMT said:


> crazy idea...take a run, switch your shit around, try that for a run...choose


^^^^
This

Why does everyone have to make things so complicated.


----------



## Martyc

KellionBane said:


> It's actually the mountain. They can jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ride Goofy as well, and I'm right footed... I just find it more comfortable to look to the right, than to look the left (neck problems from years ago)...



You watch where you're going? Shit knew I was doing something wrong!


----------

